

Tell HN:  A solution to the poor state of math education in the US. - amichail

For most students, I suspect that there is little that is inherently interesting or practical about much of what they learn in math classes.<p>I believe the solution to the poor state of math education in the US is to give students a killer app for math -- namely programming.<p>If their math classes can facilitate building some cool games say, then maybe students would care more -- even if they find math difficult.
======
teeja
"Euclid is said to have replied to King Ptolemy's request for an easier way of
learning mathematics that 'there is no royal road to geometry'"

Math education could certainly use more fun, and I think most teachers who
love the subject and are skilled (if not talented) mathematicians are capable
of making it more fun and relevant. BUT most school districts have neither
desire nor interest in looking for that sort of teacher ... and certainly not
in paying them more. (So they get what they'll pay for.)

One reason for that situation: the majority of students won't respond to great
teaching either... for a long list of reasons, one of which is that it doesn't
start early enough (e.g. before sex). Another reason is that in most schools,
education is not the first priority.

Who will develop this 'cool' curriculum? Teachers haven't got time. It's up to
cool programmers to do that. So far, they haven't shown much interest. So the
kids get left-overs.

------
hh
I agree with you with regarding the poor state of math education in the US. I
think our kids need more practice at home and in the class room. That is why I
do something about it. Please check out this site <http://www.mathmaster.org>.

------
protomyth
How about putting flash cards back into the schools? I was told they don't use
them anymore because memorization is bad and competition hurts children's
feelings. If you have to spend time computing the basics, all math is
difficult.

